# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  A Microsoft Ad says Terrorist use Linux.

## Dieseler

Yeah, check this link out and scroll down to the first ad on the right.
It says if you support open source, you support terrorism!
EDIT: I pulled the link, Danke posted the Gif below.
EDIT: Looks like a hoax, sorry. 
Link is back. http://www.vsubhash.com/writeups/multiboot_os.asp
Its a site on how to multi boot Operating Systems.
Lol, I just noticed theres a CIA ad at the top of the page.
Damnit.

----------


## Danke

> Yeah, check this link out and scroll down to the first ad on the right.
> It says if you support open source, you support terrorism!
> http://www.vsubhash.com/writeups/multiboot_os.asp
> Its a site on how to multi boot Operating Systems.
> Lol, I just noticed theres a CIA ad at the top of the page.
> Damnit.

----------


## M House

When did Terrorists become picky about their OS?

----------


## Dieseler

Hell man, windows is just a plea to have somebody hack your $#@!.
Thanky Danke, now they don't have to click on that and give them any traffic.\
I edited the link out.

----------


## Fox McCloud

pretty sure it's just a joke...

----------


## M House

A Windows OS having a security problem, na....

----------


## wizardwatson

> 


This is totally false advertising, we should sue them.

Because I'm pretty sure most governments use Windows.

----------


## Dieseler

How can we tell if its real or not?
Should I put the link back?

----------


## wizardwatson

> How can we tell if its real or not?
> Should I put the link back?


Obviously its not real.  I don't think MS would want to admit or even find out that it had 20% share of the terrorist market.  It's not exactly a benchmark that either community would want anyone paying attention to.

----------


## Dieseler

http://www.vsubhash.com/writeups/multiboot_os.asp
OK, That does make sense Wiz, Link is above.
This thread would look great in Hot Topics.

----------


## 0zzy

i like it
its funny
its true too, linux is muchhhh cheaper.

----------


## RickyJ

> When did Terrorists become picky about their OS?


Because they want a secure OS and they know Windows isn't secure. 

If Microsoft really put this out then they just shot themselves in the foot. They are now paying to tell people their OS is less secure than Linux. Got to love it.

----------


## Kludge

//

----------


## Soldier of Liberty

If its true, it's laughable at best...............I don't want to even know how they come to the conclusion that Linux  users or potential users are terrorist. 


Sol

----------


## cthulhufan

This has to be a joke.  That said, I'll wager the true numbers are something more like 0.1% Windows and 99.9% LInux/Unix.

----------


## torchbearer

because microsoft gets too many viruses and the US government has all the keys to it.
MS is a US product.
Linux is not.

----------


## roho76

Linux is to Terrorism as Windows is to TSA Screening Agents.

----------


## torchbearer

> Linux is to Terrorism as Windows is to TSA Screening Agents.


meaning Linux is more effective, and windows will leaving you waiting all day and cussing?

----------


## priest_of_syrinx

> Obviously its not real.  I don't think MS would want to admit or even find out that it had 20% share of the terrorist market.  It's not exactly a benchmark that either community would want anyone paying attention to.


Big opportunity for Mac to brag that they have 0% of the terrorist share.

----------


## roho76

> meaning Linux is more effective, and windows will leaving you waiting all day and cussing?


meaning with Linux your liberated from rules and with Windows you're under the control of a worthless Socialist Dictator that charges you exorbitant amounts of money for worthless restricted rights.

----------


## Bob Robertson

I'm just wondering how many "Ron Paul" types, who have tried Linux, have gone back to Windows?

I tried Linux in 1995, and while I've had to use Windows for various jobs, it's been my "OS of Choice" since.

Once I realized the variety and quality of the code, I cannot imagine trying to shoe-horn myself back into the crippled Windows again.

However, I do keep a copy of Windows as a VirtualBox guest for the purpose of running those two things that I want that are not available: HP Print software to do borderless photo printing, and a government website so deeply into Java that it won't display any other way.

Oh, I might try NetFlix some time, since their on-demand movie system is crippled to only work on Windows.

----------

